# Compact .45



## wayno (Nov 15, 2007)

Would anyone like to see a Compact .45 (SF of course) or is
that why I bought a G23.


----------



## Quiet (May 13, 2007)

The Glock Model 30SF was released at the 2008 SHOT Show.


----------



## soldierboy029 (Jan 2, 2008)

There is also the G36 which is a great concealment gun for anyone who likes the .45, it is the single stack version of the G30


----------

